# Hi guy's. Quick question for cdma users.



## Bangdrum

Hello all. I'm currently a galaxy nexus user on verizon and I am trying to help out my step mom in switching to sprint from t-mobile. She's only been on t-mobile for 2 weeks so she's still able to cancel her services. I'm trying to keep her away from Samsung devices due to me having issues with both Samsung devices I've owned(galaxy s fascinate, galaxy nexus). I swapped out my fassy for the incredible 2 and fell in love with HTC. They just work. I wanted a nexus so I bit the bullet and got a Samsung again. Never again lol.

So enough ranting. How does the evo 3d hold up with today's specs. Will it still be relevant a year from now? I would not be rooting it for her because she is not tech savvy but I'm aware ics is supposed to be on the horizon. So for you rooted users, how does ics feel on her? How about the new sense? Is there any other devices i should look at first? Thanks for your help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## XzinteR

This is a great phone but it will definitely not be relevant in a year. It's hardly even relevant now. HTC have pretty much abandoned it. We've got nothing but promises of ICS that just keep getting delayed. If I were you I'd stay clear from this device

Sent from my fax machine


----------



## Airo18

It's a decent phone, just not in a year. I'm trying to find a new phone now

Sent from my htc_shooter using RootzWiki


----------



## davec1234

Don't get it. It's dead.


----------



## vibedefender

This phone isn't bad really,its just a little dated.I have rooted it and installed an ics rom which works really well.I've noticed better battery life and over all functionality has improved.With ics im getting around 2800 to 3000 quadrant scores which isn't bad.If you are thinking about getting this phone, buy one used off of ebay or craigslist.i purchased mine on craigslist for 150.00 i wouldn't go any higher than that.


----------

